# Year of the Monkey..Chinese New Year..Feb. 8, 2016



## Karen99 (Jan 12, 2016)

I've always enjoyed Chinese New Year.  We've gone to San Francisco to see the celebrations there and it's exciting but crowded..lol. I will at least eat Chinese Long Life Noodles to celebrate this year.  You might enjoy the website I'm posting which highlights why and how this holiday is celebrated.  Enjoy!

http://www.chinahighlights.com/travelguide/special-report/chinese-new-year/


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't forget to get your red envelopes!


----------



## jujube (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh, boy, we have two little Monkeys showing up in the next couple of months.  It's going to be an interesting 18 years.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 12, 2016)

I am writing Oodles of Noodles on my calendar for February 8th. I LOOOOOVE noodles! Hoppy New Yea!


----------

